
A Comprehensive Overview of AMD's Current GPU Pipeline - lawrenceyan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mf5xbaU3FdE
======
partingshots
NerdTechGasm has always been my go to for hardware info and news. Nice to see
a new video being released after a 5 month hiatus.

~~~
lawrenceyan
I think he's definitely one of the best channels right now for well researched
information within the hardware industry. If you haven't yet, I also recommend
checking out AdoredTV for similarly well researched content. I recently came
across the channel, and have to say that the quality is definitely on par.

~~~
partingshots
I’ve been watching Adored for a while now actually. Yes, both channels have
been outputting consistently good videos since the beginning. If you liked
NerdTech, you 100% will enjoy Adored’s style of content.

